# NUBWORKS ABA LRI Intermanicooler AWIC build



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Take a good look at the LRI, I am having fabricated. *Long runners similar to the USRT unit I could not afford. *This should really wake up my Built ABA w/ 270 cam, and sealed airbox with cold air feed and velocity inlet in the lower grille.

original thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...(Long-Runner-Intake)!&p=74435917#post74435917


































































































I cannot wait till this is finished.

Also going on this motor, is a polished G60 Valve cover, t3/t4 .50 cold side. .63 hot side. and LRI dual plenum manifold w/ integrated AWIC with icebox and Bosch cobra Pump.

Will be using C2's 42lb. fueling kit.


































I cannot take credit for the fabrication.



jettred3 said:


> Updates, I am going with a larger plenum, IAC provision, and 1.8t IAT sensor.
> 
> Should have the manifold installed by December.





nubVR said:


> Alright dude.... check it out... With the new bit, I had to stack the welds, and make some meat around the runners.... 5 passes around each pipe! * In order to do that, you gotta weld, then let cool, weld then let cool, *or i would warp it all to hell, *took me about 2 hours! * But you can see the stacking in the pictures, *and the last pic with the new bit... gonna try and port tomorrow night


Updates



nubVR said:


> Alright... did about 3 passes on each.... broke the bit on the last one.... ****in arm is bleeding.... *you owe me!!!! *lol * * Anyway i figured that was a sign to stop.... i ordered 2 bits when i ordered so were ok still.... i still have another 1/2" to lower the bit, so they should really grow in size when i lower it! * ill try and do some more in the morning! *Have a good thanksgiving man





nubVR said:


> jettred3 said:
> 
> 
> > nubVR said:
> ...


:laugh::snowcool:



nubVR said:


> jettred3 said:
> 
> 
> > nubVR said:
> ...


Updates




























*The pics below are from someone elses build but we will design something similar, mostly Justin not me...*



bulldogger72 said:


> AWIC intake manifold for ABA motor
> *MUST use the ABF alternator setup*
> core is from Bell, rated for 400+whp
> *$800 shipped*


*Thinking of doing something similar*

*Any thoughts*



nubVR said:


> http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=204&osCsid=0560dd46f99eb76dce4b9502fb8b9a55
> 
> i think you want this one..... * then i can either cut both sides off, or we can even use the one side if you wanted.... i think i would rather cut both off and make everything, *but thats up to you.... let me throw a tape up with the manifold so you can see how long it is.


*


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

Neat. I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Loved everything I just seen. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks guys, my built aba with scat rods and ross pistons is making either rod knock or piston slap noises so I'm gonna have to rebuild or swap in a new bottom end before I boost it.

I have a spare motor on a stand and am gabbing the down pipe for my mk1 as well.

If anyone wants to do some good reading check out Bentley publishers maximum boost by corky bell of bell inter coolers.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks goood


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/inteng?v=app_204169126292521&app_data=cid_12851

Please vote for me, i'm having rod knock.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

jettred3 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/inteng?v=app_204169126292521&app_data=cid_12851
> 
> Please vote for me, i'm having rod knock.


Just throw a stock bottom in there, I have 1 laying around in my garage, it will make 300+whp all day with a proper tune


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

that's my back up plan.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> nubVR said:
> 
> 
> > I think i just got the AWIC... not gonna open till tomorrow..... got a few other projects laying on the table i gotta finish up.... ill send you some thoughts and stuff tomorrow
> ...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

tgibson said:


> I like the idea of the intercooler integrated into the intake, but will that actually fit in a mk1? The mock up pics are in a mk3. If I understand what you're doing here correctly


It will fit, we are building it from scratch.

PLEASE TAKE the time to vote for me.










Just a rough sketch, but thats the idea I'm hoping for.



nubVR said:


> So.... got some pics. IC is big, just like i thought it was gonna be. When i recomended the IC we picked, it was based on the first pics you showed me, from bulldogger.... with the core in front of the runners. So keep that in mind when we figure out what were doing!
> 
> First pic, just for size compare and layout, there is about 1/2" i can go down
> 
> ...


I'm hoping we can chop the core down a bit, or I may just get him another core to work 

We will end up running a bell core, and selling off the core pictured up.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

This is just the type of manifold I wanted to build, but I wanted ITB's as well.


ROUGH draft.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

ITBs would be killer. 

Bit much though.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

jettred3 said:


> ITBs would be killer.
> 
> Bit much though.


and then hook up the ac somehow to cool the IC


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Enough Ice in the 2.6 gallon resevoir, a good pump, and maybe a little CO2, and the core will be sufficiently cool.

The CO2 spray would only be for making "a one shot cooler?, where The intake charge*is cooled so much it is actually below ambient temperature before entering the plenum.

It might be liquid nitrogen, the drag guys use i'm not sure but basically you can in theory make an AWIC more than 100 percent efecient and actually lower temps below Ambient IAT...


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

jettred3 said:


> you can in theory make an AWIC more than 100 percent efecient and actually lower temps below Ambient IAT...


I did in my daily (check my build) about a week ago, with no ice in the reservoir I came a couple degree's down below ambient air temps. :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

AJmustDIE said:


> I did in my daily (check my build) about a week ago, with no ice in the reservoir I came a couple degree's down below ambient air temps. :thumbup:


 *Then just imagine what ice in the tank could do.*


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*INDUCTION TEASER 7"Velocity Stack will be mounted in DS Headlight spot.* 









* 
This will connect to the BBM airbox, pictured earlier in thread.* 










Mounted in headlight bracket, ready to go. 

For Day use and Dyno/ shows only.


----------



## lbubbyj (Oct 22, 2004)

I mocked up my Kinetic manifold like that and the turbo compressor hit the firewall. 
That was on a MK3.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

lbubbyj said:


> I mocked up my Kinetic manifold like that and the turbo compressor hit the firewall.
> That was on a MK3.


 Was it the firewall or the raintray it hit? 

Might have to bust out a hammer and a dremel.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> alright..... Im gonna highly recomend a billet fuel rail, and a FPR that is moved out a bit, or remote mounted check out how the core sits, off set because of the FPR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making some nice progress.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



nubVR said:


> ok this last pic is rough shape of plenum, the front of it is 12" from the head..... Im a little worried about overal height and the hood, sinse the hood slopes torward the front...... Half of me wants to make a card board template that we would be able to attatch and let you shut your hood and see if it smashes.... id hate to do all the work and be cuttin stuff apart, this is the problem with doin this type of stuff and not having a car here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making some more progress, any thoughts on the above?....


----------



## lbubbyj (Oct 22, 2004)

jettred3 said:


> Was it the firewall or the raintray it hit?
> 
> Might have to bust out a hammer and a dremel.


Firewall for sure. I ended going with a SPA manifold so that I could keep the compressor pointed at the driver's side.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

lbubbyj said:


> Firewall for sure. I ended going with a SPA manifold so that I could keep the compressor pointed at the driver's side.


Mind sharing a couple photos of your setup?


----------



## lbubbyj (Oct 22, 2004)

Pics? I'm not that good at interweb yet. Here is a link to my build: http://www.dubsnorth.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=11068&start=30

Only one OK pic of the turbo manifold setup on page 3.

I like that manifold your building. :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

lbubbyj said:


> Pics? I'm not that good at interweb yet. Here is a link to my build: http://www.dubsnorth.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=11068&start=30
> 
> Only one OK pic of the turbo manifold setup on page 3.
> 
> I like that manifold your building. :thumbup:


good stuff, thanks man.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> USRT said:
> 
> 
> > US Rally Team Hahaha, credit goes to Justin and other USRT gangstas, too.  So, when is this beast going to be finished, Dr. Ivey? The flow dynamics of an IC core just before the plenum have got us scratching our heads. None of the conventional formulas we use here "work" with the IC so close. It's fun to be a "n00b" again and watch with no specific expectations.
> ...


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks great!! I remember back in 2007 bum had an awic intake mani for the aba but stop making it. It looked insane, infect I believe a couple people brought it. Gl keep up the good wrk


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plenum build begins, I may have to source a smaller rad, any suggestions?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Stripping the motor down for a rebuild tonight, pretty sure its just rod bearings.*


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

crazy...looks good :thumbup:
like the air filter shield you are using


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the gold color!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

JBETZ said:


> crazy...looks good :thumbupcam
> like the air filter shield you are using


Engine internals came from you guys too, scat rods, ross slugs, eurospec flywheel etc


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Problems, in Motorland.... 

Need 1 Scat H beam rod, new bearings, and gonna grab the crank out of my spare ABA in the basement. 

There was no bearing whatsoever left on Rod#1...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Rod#1 was pictured with cap on backwards, till I reoriented it.... 

Bearing tangs should be on same side...motor was not run with cap like that....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

On the line with BBM, hopefully Scat will sell just one rod.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

And BBM came through, new rod is on only 2 grams off.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Updates Turbo will be bottom mounted, may need to source a smaller wastegate..... 

Mockup was done without the PTE 5557E it is 4bolt 



























































































I need to source proper length oil lines, comments? Its starting to come together, update from Nub soon.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I think this is gonna give it the best flow we can possibly get! 

Dude, Am I crazy? I really don't thing the front of the core area is short enough to clear your hood! I'm scared.... Anyway here's the plenum shape I'm gonna try and roll...... It's about our only option 

It's gonna keep the air speed up, instead of coming out of the awic and falling on its face, like a velocity stack, how the bell sucks the air from around the lip? That radius is gonna pull the air torward the runners, With the flat lip it would have made a lot of turbulence


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Where'd all the posts go?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Where'd all the posts go?


 What do you mean Pat?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

STOKED!!!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

How does one get to injectors/fuel rail?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*from the bottom with mani off head*

From the bottom with manifold off the head


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

New Rod came today from SCAT. 

Also orderd the TT 276 cam, with .114 lobes. and titanium retainers.


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Interesting manifold design. You are going to get killer velocity with it. It will crank out some good low end torque, but it may limit your top end a tad due to that lip from the AWIC to the stacks. You will have a low pressure turbulence zone in the bottom 30% of the stack. The stack will smooth some of it out, and the long runners will do some as well, so its not much of an issue. If its ported good then it wont be an issue at all. I know its a bit late in the build to suggest some aerodynamic improvements for flow and velocity, but if you want I can throw you some. :thumbup: :beer:

In for updates!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

SirSpectre said:


> Interesting manifold design. You are going to get killer velocity with it. It will crank out some good low end torque, but it may limit your top end a tad due to that lip from the AWIC to the stacks. You will have a low pressure turbulence zone in the bottom 30% of the stack. The stack will smooth some of it out, and the long runners will do some as well, so its not much of an issue. If its ported good then it wont be an issue at all. I know its a bit late in the build to suggest some aerodynamic improvements for flow and velocity, but if you want I can throw you some. :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> In for updates!


I would to hear your thoughts this goes for everyone


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

AJmustDIE said:


> How does one get to injectors/fuel rail?


Looks like it won't be to bad with a ball end allen....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6350640394.403081.166492375393&type=1&theater

Will be having Forge Motorsport build me a custom radiator with integrate heat exchanger for the AWIC, as one nice drop in unit, so I can shift the Rad to the driverside to clear the plenum. Heat Exchanger will be on Passenger side.










Similar to this, but no Intercooler, instead a AWIC heat exchanger.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

TT 276 cam, lightweight int. sprocket and titanium lifters came today!

Shaved 2.37 oz off the valvetrain.


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

I really need to come up with a lo cost aluminium shear and brake, that unit from Forge is nice.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Caps show up tomorrow, pics will tell the whole story.


End Caps went right were I wanted them to go, gained .25 liters of plenum volume.

Considering all the research I have done on intake design, I wanted as much volume as I could get with the space given. 

That was the goal, gain more volume, there have been some testing done on FSAE engines showing that plenum volume 3 to 5x engine displacement was still making more power as volume increased. 

In my case, my engine is just an 8v but the caps gave me more volume, nuff said.

Back Half welded on, now we just have 1.8t IAT sensor provision, and vacuum ports to add, and if i'm lucky I can have Nub tap the TB flange, and bottom center of plenum for WAI ports.

Make sense?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

manifold is coming out awesome i really need to get a short runner from nubs, amazing work.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Manifold Entanks!!!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Valve Cover in progress....











NubWorks

Filler plates and a valve cover.......... Here's the start! — 
















Coming along nicely.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to see it near completed. Nothing better then when brainstorming and napkin drawings come true :laugh: 

when I saw the mock up, and the beginning stages I didn't know if this would ever be finished. 

Someone tells me you are tapping the manifold for some direct port injection 
:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Glad to see it near completed. Nothing better then when brainstorming and napkin drawings come true :laugh:
> 
> when I saw the mock up, and the beginning stages I didn't know if this would ever be finished.
> 
> ...


 Yep, that little birdy would be right.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

The great speeding-G60: "Molestation of your shizzle" 










Cracked me up...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*can design#2* also drawn while bored in church...


Catch Can will be mounted where coolant overflow bottle once lived, instead of valve cover...


----------



## ChrisAudi80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Fantastic AWIC/IM design. Your throttle response will be snappy.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

:wave:eace::what:


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Back in 06 I believe bahnbrenner had something like this but the core looked like it sat above the valve cover. I always wanted one of those setups. Yours looks dope can't wait to see temp numbers on boost


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

inspiring. subscribed for mad science.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The only thing I don't like about that is the intake pipe. I would bet that it's going to hit off of either the shift linkage or the brake booster.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> The only thing I don't like about that is the intake pipe. I would bet that it's going to hit off of either the shift linkage or the brake booster.


 Yep, I realize I will have to make adjustments when I get everything in the car, I think the first thing that needs to be done is take two inches out of the first long silicone leg that is right off the compressor cover. 

It clears the brake booster pleanty, and just barely touches the tranny when I mocked this up with motor and tranny bolted together...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Sick design and build :thumbup: I'm looking forward to seeing it in the car.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Making progress on the plumbing, AWIC circuit is just about done, then I gotta plumb in the water meth parts that show up today.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

fixed so jbetz does not hurt his neck...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

kink neck, 90 deg left & open mouth .....looks sweet!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks John there's a ton of BBM sourced parts in the bottom end and throughout the bay...:thumbup:To BBM!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

One of the first sets of nozzles ready for testing. 



Rod Ratio said:


> Fukc it. Drive it with the Hood off:thumbup:


 Decided since the hood will not be able to close for awhile, I'm gonna run the exhaust like this just to get her running and to break in the motor.... 

Then hitup either RAI Motorsport or NLS for downpipe. 










































































Figuring out the radiator and heat exchanger setup, may be able to run stock rad, with chopped shroud and a slim fan. 

Heat Exchanger is small for now, as i just want to get this running and fall and winter in the northeast should be cold enough for this little guy. 

Down the road having Forge building a custom radiator / AWIC heat exchanger drop in combo...


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jettred3 said:


>


 not to nitpick your amazing work, but i have always tried to mount the oil cooler upside down (compared to how yours is positioned). i like to think it helps utilize the whole cooler and be less of a restriction to overall oil flow. (pushing up vs down won't be that big of a difference. the difference is in the cooled oil flowing out and back into the system) 

inspiring work. i always look forward to updates.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

That's not for oil water has higher flow rate than oil and will be pumped through system... Thanks though broski


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> That's not for oil water has higher flow rate than oil and will be pumped through system... Thanks though broski


 *wipes egg off face* 

awesome! nothing better than well thought out garage built cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Racecaahhhh!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

My only car, have not driven since April, starting to go insane, won't get license back until 12/10/2012.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Hurry up already!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

also i'd do like a 30*>30*>90* from the turbo to TB.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hurry up already!


Gotta pull it all apart to swap in the built motor, that one has no rods or pistons and sits funny, cause there is no provision to bolt passenger side mount on.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> also i'd do like a 30*>30*>90* from the turbo to TB.


Things are starting to come together, too bad, it all needs to come apart to drop in the built motor...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> I agree with you completely, this will get me through the winter, and then I will upgrade the size of the heat exchager, I'm hoping to have Forge build me a RAD / AWIC cooler drop in combo unit, built to my specs to clear the intermanicoolers plenum....
> 
> May add a small fan to pull air, through that heat exchanger to help. Wont be able to drive it till 12/10/12 as i am waiting to get my liscense back, ambient air temps, and water meth should cool down the water a good bit.






Second core 13 x 7 x 2 coming to slot in infront of the rad, no fan for core 2 though.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

:beer::beer:


[email protected] said:


> Racecaahhhh!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

I think we need more pictures please....  Looks like it coming along nicely whats your ETA for completion?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

2.Quick said:


> I think we need more pictures please....  Looks like it coming along nicely whats your ETA for completion?


1/1/2013


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

Im gonna be running one of your manifolds on my turbo setup soon :thumbup: 

bought it a few months off the classifieds


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Conejo ***** said:


> Im gonna be running one of your manifolds on my turbo setup soon :thumbup:
> 
> bought it a few months off the classifieds


 USRT manifold you mean?


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

Ha sorry must of misread the title 

The one I bought was "Nub VR" 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ba-SRI-with-fuel-rail&p=75925924#post75925924


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Conejo ***** said:


> Ha sorry must of misread the title
> 
> The one I bought was "Nub VR"
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ba-SRI-with-fuel-rail&p=75925924#post75925924


 Just as sweet, but even rarer, pics installed, any dynos yet with it installed?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are some high quality welds


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

aFOURstance said:


> Those are some high quality welds


:beer::beer::beer:


----------

